# blew my engine



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well guys have'nt really had much to talk about cause my car wasnt done I finally got it back and 3 days later the transmission case broke on me. got it put back in then a couple days go buy and the valve springs give out. put new comp springs in, so i thought hey lets turn the boost up to 15 psi 1 1/2 days later in the middle of tunning the car it just started throwing oil every where. I guess 800 hp is to much for stock rods lol. This car is cursed.:shutme


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats gay. Well maybe now you have an excuse to move up to an LSX...


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Thats gay. Well maybe now you have an excuse to move up to an LSX...


uhh pretty shure the 04 gto falls under that catagory:confused


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

740tank said:


> uhh pretty shure the 04 gto falls under that catagory:confused


LSX is an aftermarket LS compatible Engine Block (from GMPP) for basically building your own engine using the LS aftermarket parts as your parts.

It's a cool concept.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Google LSX nationals, those guys make huge horsepower with LSX blocks.
Yes, 800 HP is too much for stock rods, pistons, crank and every other moving component in your engine. The cars not cursed, you just pushed it beyond it's mechanical limits.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks ill look into it. I tell you what what though, there aint nothin like burning rubber at 70mpharty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm just assuming that you was doing this to a stock motor, your destiny was to destroy this motor.

You don't need to build a good motor with an LSX block unless your looking for over 1500+crank hp. Many good engines are built off of LQ9's and AL stock blocks with good internals. It's up to you.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

What kind of fuel were you running? Any kind of Alky Injection?
15 psi on a stock 10.9:1 static comp ratio would produce
an ungodly cyl pressure. 14.7 psi will more than double the intake charge of
an engine at normal atmospheric pressure.

Larry


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

740tank said:


> so i thought hey lets turn the boost up to 15 psi, the car just started throwing oil every where. I guess 800 hp is to much for stock rods lol. This car is cursed.


I give you much credit for your turbo build but that was massive fail to not build the motor to handle it. The car is not cursed, just the victim of a mismatched, half complete build. You gotta research these things. If an engine starts out with f/i it's a little safer to give it more boost, fuel, and a tune than tossing 15lbs on an engine that came stock n/a. That's a recipe for disaster. Many parts will break. Pistons, rods and studding the motor and heads is a must. At least you got the springs. Looking forward to reading you new build thread and seeing the outrageous numbers that turbo ls's put down. Good luck and do your homework.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah i wasnt mad the motor broke. I knew the power was a little to much. I was just trying to max it out, and play with it before winter came. then I was going to build the entire thing. thanks for the input guys


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I blame your tuners if they were trying to tune to 15lbs with stock internals, they should have known better and refused to tune it.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

here she is so far


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well he told me that my motor wouldnt like it but I would lol. so its my fault I had plans on rebuilding it anyways we were just playing with it. Im going to try and get it in the low 9s arty:


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

LS7X Warhawk from World Products is the way to go. It's an aluminum *small* block 454! All you need is a spare $10,500 laying around for a drop in.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

thats ok all I need are some internals and a rear end and ill have all the power ill ever need. till I want more:lol:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks good! Might want to think about a plastic intake. Your might get tons of heat soak with the warmer air crammed into it and the increased under hood temps. You want to keep the iat2's as low as possible. What size intercooler you using?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

dont know exactly but its from hks very expensive 1600$ it actually keeps it pretty cool I had to get a griffin radiator cause the intercooler covers the intire thing. And now it runs pretty cool with no problem. plus im going to ceramic coat everything and heat wrap my exhuast it should be pretty effeciant


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

welp nothing to serious on the engine just a push rod bent really bad and 2 pistons kinda worn out. looks like i got reall lucky gonna order the internals probably next week then go back at it again hopefully this time turn the boost to around 25 or so


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

740tank said:


> hopefully this time turn the boost to around 25 or so


you kidding right? You're going to need alot more work to the motor in order to put that much into it. Like head studs, MLS gaskets, ect. You'll start lifting heads and pushing water.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

GM4life said:


> you kidding right? You're going to need alot more work to the motor in order to put that much into it. Like head studs, MLS gaskets, ect. You'll start lifting heads and pushing water.


lol yeah I know im taking it to a machine shop it will be built to hold 1200 at the wheels just in case. I was just wondering what the block itself will be good for. any suggestions


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I don't know how deep your pockets are. But like the guys said above the LSX block or a Warhawk block if your planning on going that high in HP and putting alot of boost to it. The LSX and maybe the Warhawk blocks have provisions for six head bolts instead of the four production head bolts. That allows you to have more clamping force on the head to prevent it from lifting. Both of those blocks accept production/OEM parts. Now an LQ9 truck cast iron 6.0L block can be built to handle some decent power, can't really put a max number on it but some 1000hp/9sec cars have been built off of that block. I've seen 700-800 whp turbo cars based of of LS1/6 blocks.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

what are some serious hp numbers based on the ls1 block? i really dont want to spend another 2000$ on a block when theres nothing wrong with the one I got. On the other hand i dont want to have to replace anymore parts lol atleast for a little while. if theres any ls1 experts on how much a ls1 can handle please let me know thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What is your hp goal? Block and crank should be ok but you'll need to upgrade about everything else. Pistons, rods, full studding and complete valve train will be a must.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> What is your hp goal? Block and crank should be ok but you'll need to upgrade about everything else. Pistons, rods, full studding and complete valve train will be a must.


 in between 900 and 1100 hp at the wheels


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

740tank said:


> what are some serious hp numbers based on the ls1 block? i really dont want to spend another 2000$ on a block when theres nothing wrong with the one I got. On the other hand i dont want to have to replace anymore parts lol atleast for a little while. if theres any ls1 experts on how much a ls1 can handle please let me know thanks





740tank said:


> in between 900 and 1100 hp at the wheels


My suggestion to building a strong block: billet main caps, ARP head studs and main studs, forged rods, pistons, MLS gaskets, timing set, oil pump, champfer the oil holes, shaft mounted rockers. 
There are no experts only people who built the engine with money and mangage to keep it together.
Didn't even address the rest of the drivetrain


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

740tank said:


> what are some serious hp numbers based on the ls1 block?


My guess on a stock bottom would be 500~600...



06gtoin216 said:


> What is your hp goal?





740tank said:


> in between 900 and 1100 hp at the wheels


Plan to break open yer wallet to the tune of $20~30k or more.... stock drive train won't come close to handling that power and unless you tub that bitch to get real wide rubber on the road.... yer just gonna sit and spin.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> My guess on a stock bottom would be 500~600...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol bud your exactly right I'll probably have 30k when its done arty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Another thing to add is the LS1 engine is not as strong as a iron or a GENIV block. GM filled the space between the cylinders starting with the LS2 while the coolant flows between the cylinders on the LS1.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well thanks for the input. I dont know whats hard to understand about someone saying they dont want to spend money where its not needed. I will if I have to. Just didnt want to if there are ls1 blocks supporting 1000rwhp But thats fine. Im probably going to save up and get the lsx block and just try and have it done before spring. since I cant drive it in the snow anyways. Next question will all my other parts like heads, header pipes, intake, oil pan and all the other stuff just bolt right on with no problems. there are a bunch of different types of blocks. Wich one should I get?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

740tank said:


> well thanks for the input. I dont know whats hard to understand about someone saying they dont want to spend money where its not needed. I will if I have to. Just didnt want to if there are ls1 blocks supporting 1000rwhp But thats fine. Im probably going to save up and get the lsx block and just try and have it done before spring. since I cant drive it in the snow anyways. Next question will all my other parts like heads, header pipes, intake, oil pan and all the other stuff just bolt right on with no problems. there are a bunch of different types of blocks. Wich one should I get?


Yes I know for shure that the LSX block accepts all GENIII and IV OEM parts. GM wanted it that way, to make it easier to transfer parts over. I'm pretty shure the World Warhawk block does too. I say go for one that fits your budget, and that fits your needs.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem, sorry for the misunderstanding.
:cheers


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Whelp looks like I get to buy the lsx block after all............. Mine cracked......... Blew a head gasket and didn't know it.... So it over heated and split the block..... Oh well got one from jegs should be in mon.........


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

waiting for a build thread to 1000hp or more ^_^


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Whelp stay on this cause I'm going for 1000rwhp. All I have to do is put it together and tune it..... I'll post a video when it's complete...... I have everything...... Tranny engine carbon fiber driveshaft and g-force rear end that's suppose to be good for 1300 hp... I plane on pushing it to the limit...hahahahaha


----------

